# A special time of year.



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Theirs a certain time of year that really gets me going, it's actually my second favorite time of year closely behind early fall. Right behind the time of year where you start smellig the corn, the leaves and football is being played on Saturdays. It's the first week of January, it's a cold Sunday morning with a light dusting of fresh soft powdery snow. The kind of day where you wake up to your alarm at 6:30 just in time for a hot up of coffee to warm the body and soul before you step out into the cold weather. It's a very special type of morning. It's rabbit season. It's time to get the game vest loaded up with your essentials and put those beagles to work. It's time to actually take the 410 with you and put some fur in the dogs mouths. You step out into the bright snow and feel that cool breeze hit your cheeks. The dogs know what day it is. You can see it in their eyes as soon as you step out to the kennel. They whine and bark in excitement as you open the tailgate. You head out with family and friends to that special place that you dream about all year. Where you have memories that you'll never forget. That chunk of state land that always produces. The dogs run hard, the rabbits run harder and dinner is served. It's a special day, a special time of year.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Run the hide off those hounds!


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice looking beagles. Whats the bloodline? Mine passed away and looking now for a started pup and a new born. Good luck this season. Nothing like running hounds.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

every season that starts up reminds me of another type of dog i want. 
but...you can only have so many and i have a squirrel dog and a biscuit dog right now.

though the cocker spaniel/biscuit hunter actually caught a rabbit in the yard last week. he ran him down before the rabbit got to the fence, caught him held him down between his feet,,,,and then,,,had no clue what to do with it , looked around a bit,,,and let him go. lol 
i'd take him out hunting but if he had to run much past the length of our yard he would most likely have a heart attack.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

john warren said:


> every season that starts up reminds me of another type of dog i want.
> but...you can only have so many and i have a squirrel dog and a biscuit dog right now.
> 
> though the cocker spaniel/biscuit hunter actually caught a rabbit in the yard last week. he ran him down before the rabbit got to the fence, caught him held him down between his feet,,,,and then,,,had no clue what to do with it , looked around a bit,,,and let him go. lol
> i'd take him out hunting but if he had to run much past the length of our yard he would most likely have a heart attack.



Lol! I have a beagle that I rescued he hangs out in the back yard all day. Won't bark at anything he should and barks at all stuff he shouldn't. He let's squirrels eat out of his dog
Bowl and just sits and watches them. If a rabbit comes by he doesn't flinch. 
He's something else..


----------

